# Lumpkin County



## treemutt (Sep 19, 2011)

I finally got a chance to get to the woods Sunday,saw 2 doe but no shot.Tree rats cutting white oak acorns from 4 different tree's but nothing falling on their own yet.
  But it was great just to be in the woods again what a great day.
   oh yea it was 10:30 before I saw the deer.


----------



## Fire Eater (Sep 24, 2011)

How about them bears? Saw my third one this morning on NF land north Lumpkin...I don't hunt them but I got good pics of this young bear staring me down in my stand...pretty cool. Will publish them when I figure out how.

I hope these guys are not scaring our deer away.


----------



## BIGWALK (Sep 25, 2011)

my parents are covered up with bears bordering the national forest. Havent gotten into the woods yet, but hoping too this week or next


----------



## AmericanBorn57 (Oct 9, 2011)

I'd love to take a bear with my bow...just need directions!


----------



## deermeat270 (Oct 14, 2011)

Any reports?  

My experience is that its really slowed down in the last couple of weeks.


----------



## treemutt (Oct 17, 2011)

Still seeing deer but mostly on way home from work at night.I haven't had the chance to hunt since getting the 6pt cpl weeks back.


----------



## Fire Eater (Oct 24, 2011)

I am seeing deer instead of bears at last! I found my first horned tree in Lumpkin last week, set up over it and had a buttonhead come in to me...he walked (still ml season then). 

Lumpkin deer get a pass this coming weekend...gone to the pw hunt at Piedmont.


----------



## BIGWALK (Oct 26, 2011)

Three sisters this morning. Nothing stirring. Anybody seen much?


----------



## deermeat270 (Nov 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## treemutt (Nov 7, 2011)

Friend at work got a 6pt this past Sat. neck just starting to swell & tarsal glands lightly stained.So it looks like around Thanksgiving for the rut or maybe even a little before.I've saw the same 5 doe every time I go to my spot but no bucks w/ em yet


----------



## pnome (Nov 7, 2011)

At least 7 bears spotted on my lumpkin club so far this season.


----------



## BIGWALK (Nov 10, 2011)

Saw a spike this morning. No swelling of the neck and hocks were not dark at all. Anybody seeing much?


----------



## treemutt (Nov 10, 2011)

Just the same ole doe's & lots & lots of turkeys


----------



## j_seph (Nov 11, 2011)

Guy at work sot an 8pt on Blueridge WMA last Friday, said he stunk, neck was swelled, and came into foodplot with nose on the ground. Headed to Lumpkin at 3ish, hunt this eve and all day tomorrow


----------



## pnome (Nov 11, 2011)

j_seph said:


> Guy at work sot an 8pt on Blueridge WMA last Friday, said he stunk, neck was swelled, and came into foodplot with nose on the ground. Headed to Lumpkin at 3ish, hunt this eve and all day tomorrow



I'll be out there all tomorrow myself.  Good luck!


----------



## Hawkeye82 (Nov 14, 2011)

Had a nice 8pt run a doe right through the front yard Sunday morning!


----------



## j_seph (Nov 14, 2011)

Seen one lone deer pass through clearcut Friday eve. One of those, look, that looks unusual, hey it's a deer kind of moments. No idea what it was other than a deer by itself


----------



## pnome (Nov 14, 2011)

saw a doe in a creek bottom @ 8:45 AM this past Saturday.


----------

